# My first TOC!



## Luchotocado (Aug 12, 2015)

I started a thread a while back about this bike asking a few questions. Well I finally bought it today and Im real exited about it. Now I want to know everything there is to know about it. I know it probably will be hard to know what it is since there is no headbadge but any info is appreciated.
Originally I bought it thinking I could make some money on it, but now I dont know if I want to sell it whole, sell some parts like wheels seat and handlebars so that I can make it into a rider, or just keep it as is and enjoy looking at it everyday. Im thinking I want to make it a rider though. It just looks awesome to me.


----------



## slcurts (Aug 13, 2015)

I don't know what it is, but nice bike, and very complete! I'm not sure why you'd need to sell any parts of it to make it into a rider - just overhaul the bearings, get the chain working, and put some tires on it and it would be very rideable. That seat is very desirable and can be restored. Tires are the rub though - those wheels will accept only single-tube 28 x 1 1/2" tires, currently I think only available from Robert Dean for ~$150 each. Plan B might be to build some riding wheels that will accept 700C tires, maybe with an old coaster brake on the rear. Noah Stutzmann makes really nice wood rims with metal clincher inserts for about $80 apiece, or you could buy Velocity Blunt alloys for not much less than that. You could use the hubs you have with either of those rims but you'd most likely have to cut your old spokes out, and they look to be in amazingly good condition.

I'm sure there are people in The Wheelmen who could ID the frame, if you can manage to sign up on their forum. Or one of them might pipe in here.


----------



## catfish (Aug 13, 2015)

Nice Bike!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 13, 2015)

Nice fork rake!


----------



## Luchotocado (Aug 13, 2015)

slcurts said:


> I don't know what it is, but nice bike, and very complete! I'm not sure why you'd need to sell any parts of it to make it into a rider - just overhaul the bearings, get the chain working, and put some tires on it and it would be very rideable. That seat is very desirable and can be restored. Tires are the rub though - those wheels will accept only single-tube 28 x 1 1/2" tires, currently I think only available from Robert Dean for ~$150 each. Plan B might be to build some riding wheels that will accept 700C tires, maybe with an old coaster brake on the rear. Noah Stutzmann makes really nice wood rims with metal clincher inserts for about $80 apiece, or you could buy Velocity Blunt alloys for not much less than that. You could use the hubs you have with either of those rims but you'd most likely have to cut your old spokes out, and they look to be in amazingly good condition.
> 
> I'm sure there are people in The Wheelmen who could ID the frame, if you can manage to sign up on their forum. Or one of them might pipe in here.



Thank you for the information. I think Im going to start looking into getting some tires for it so I can ride it. Im not sure what to do with the saddle though, I was told I can put some lint seed oil to see if it is still rideable. The seat is still surprisingly soft so Im sure some oil will help it a lot. I might just take it off though and put an old brooks saddle that sort of matches the look. I got in contact with a wherlmen and we are in thenprocess of finding out what bike it is. Ill keep you guys posted.


----------



## thehugheseum (Aug 14, 2015)

nice bike.....it only needs WHITE dean tires and oil from the looks of it


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Aug 14, 2015)

I concor on the RD WHITES on old wood.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 14, 2015)

That's a very nice complete survivor, there are so few left intact and unmolested, Its been together for 110+ years, Please don't part it out.


----------



## Luchotocado (Aug 14, 2015)

thehugheseum said:


> nice bike.....it only needs WHITE dean tires and oil from the looks of it




Would you mind telling me where I can ser those tires? Thank you.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 14, 2015)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...be-28-quot-Tires!/page3&highlight=Robert+Dean


----------

